
Discover Pony, innovative vehicle for shared mobility - troydavis
https://shared-micromobility.com/discover-pony-innovative-vehicle-for-shared-mobility/
======
troydavis
> there was an unprecedented rejection of the ‘free-floating’ model from the
> people. This was due to operators dumping too many bikes all at once,
> resulting in cluttering, but also lack of direct ‘community’ benefits. In
> order to fix this and to re-align the incentives with the citizens, we
> decided to make them a part of pony by creating the ‘Adopt-a-Pony’ scheme.
> This scheme lets users ‘acquire’ a pony and rent it out on the platform.

